# Se está liando parda en China (12000 muertos al día) + cepa más letal de toda la pandemia.



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Dic 2022)

Dejar de intoxicar y de faltar a la verdad.

China cuna y seña del nuevo orden mundial ha seguido la política de covid cero y ahora una vez mas se convierte en el epicentro del covid cuando en el resto DEL MUNDO no se han tomando medidas desde hace un año...y no tiene covid.

*Me puedes explicar cuando China dejo de aplicar su política de covid cero?

Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.



MIENTEN Y MIENTEN Y VUELVEN A MENTIR*


----------



## miki (29 Dic 2022)

Lo de la cepa más letal ya lo sacas de tus cojones morenos


----------



## lamoffj (29 Dic 2022)

Y una puta mierda. Pero si es verdad, me nutre. Donde sobra gente es en todos sitios menos en Europa occidental.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Dic 2022)

EL AMO va a calzon quitao. Se propusieron reducir la esperanza de vida de los blancos a 60 años y no van a parar hasta que lo consigan


----------



## das kind (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hechos objetivos



Claro, claro... viniendo del gobierno chino, me los creo a pies juntillas.


----------



## brickworld (29 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Claro: viniendo del gobierno chino, me los creo a pies juntillas.



Pero si es un FOLLAVACUNAS PREMIUM el gilipollas que abre el hilo


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

¿Cuánta gente muere diariamente de catarro común o gripe en un país de 1.400 millones de personas?


----------



## Digamelon (29 Dic 2022)

El que se crea lo de las cepas es un CEPORRO


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> EL AMO va a calzon quitao. Se propusieron reducir la esperanza de vida de los blancos a 60 años y no van a parar hasta que lo consigan



Si sólo fueran 60... muchos pobres chavales no van a pasar de la treintena.

Un par de casos conozco, por desgracia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Y una puta mierda. Pero si es verdad, me nutre. Donde sobra gente es en todos sitios menos en Europa occidental.



China tiene un serio riesgo de desestabilización en caso de implementar de nuevo la política de Covid cero dado el hartazgo de la población, si China se desestabiliza preparaos para una estanflación de caballo, muy superior a la actual.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Dic 2022)

Se esta liando parda me lo ha dicho telecinco gñeeekekdldl


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Ya no cuela, basura. 12000 ostias te daba, hijo de la gran puta!!!!!


----------



## favelados (29 Dic 2022)

Seguro que si buscamos el número de chinos que mueren cada día atragantados con un hueso de pollo son miles y miles.


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2022)

108.333 días hacen falta para que mueran todos los chinos, siempre y cuando no nazca ninguno más, eso equivale a 297 años.

¿Qué clase de mierda de pandemia es esa? ... no se llamará mortalidad media normal ¿no?


----------



## Gus Borden (29 Dic 2022)

Qué bonito, todos muertos.


----------



## lamoffj (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> China tiene un serio riesgo de desestabilización en caso de implementar de nuevo la política de Covid cero dado el hartazgo de la población, si China se desestabiliza preparaos para una estanflación de caballo, muy superior a la actual.



Preparado estoy, lo que quiero es precisamente eso. ¡Sangreeeee!


----------



## dragon33 (29 Dic 2022)

Faltan videos de Chinos cayendo de frente por la calle y volviendose negros.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Dic 2022)

Si vuelve la mierda del virus ese entonces ya podemos dar por sentado que alguien lo esta soltando para algo.


ESO ES ALGO INDISCUTIBLE SI SE DIERA OTRA VEZ EL CASO


----------



## Wojakmanuel (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ya no cuela, basura. 12000 ostias te daba, hijo de la gran puta!!!!!





favelados dijo:


> Seguro que si buscamos el número de chinos que mueren cada día atragantados con un hueso de pollo son miles y miles.





S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Se esta liando parda me lo ha dicho telecinco gñeeekekdldl





miki dijo:


> Lo de la cepa más letal ya lo sacas de tus cojones morenos











China asolada por la cepa Covid BF.7: colas en los tanatorios, sin medicamentos y datos contradictorios


China se encuentra completamente desolada por la nueva cepa Covid BF.7: interminables colas en los tanatorios y sin medicamentos.




okdiario.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Claro, claro... viniendo del gobierno chino, me los creo a pies juntillas.



Es a la contra, el Partido Comunista Chino dice que no pasa nada...


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> China asolada por la cepa Covid BF.7: colas en los tanatorios, sin medicamentos y datos contradictorios
> 
> 
> China se encuentra completamente desolada por la nueva cepa Covid BF.7: interminables colas en los tanatorios y sin medicamentos.
> ...



Y pensaras que alguien todavia cree a la prensa?
Son simples terroristas corruptos y genocidas


----------



## Le Truhan (29 Dic 2022)

Me tengo que creer algo….


----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> China asolada por la cepa Covid BF.7: colas en los tanatorios, sin medicamentos y datos contradictorios
> 
> 
> China se encuentra completamente desolada por la nueva cepa Covid BF.7: interminables colas en los tanatorios y sin medicamentos.
> ...



Okdiario, esto mejora por momentos


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es a la contra, el Partido Comunista Chino dice que no pasa nada...



Me pregunto quien os paga? Eres un bot o un CM?


----------



## dragon33 (29 Dic 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si vuelve la mierda del virus ese entonces ya podemos dar por sentado que alguien lo esta soltando para algo.
> 
> 
> ESO ES ALGO INDISCUTIBLE SI SE DIERA OTRA VEZ EL CASO




NO EXISTE NINGÚN VIRUS.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Okdiario, esto mejora por momentos











La amenaza covid vuelve de China: "El 10% mundial se contagiará en 90 días"


Las autoridades del país asiático han comunicado dos fallecimientos entre dudas sobre la transparencia de los datos




www.redaccionmedica.com


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> NO EXISTE NINGÚN VIRUS.



Si existe


----------



## zampatochos (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.




muérete hijo de las mil putas y déjanos en paz


----------



## LasDeBlezo (29 Dic 2022)

Cuidado que es la CEPA MÁS LETAL, vamos a morir todos de estornudar tanto!!!! Catarro-19 II: ahora es letal


----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La amenaza covid vuelve de China: "El 10% mundial se contagiará en 90 días"
> 
> 
> Las autoridades del país asiático han comunicado dos fallecimientos entre dudas sobre la transparencia de los datos
> ...



_"El 10% mundial se contagiará en 90 días"_
*Apostamos la cuenta??*


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.




12.000 no, 120 millones al día por lo menos.


papelera para esta mierda y baneo para el subnormal desinformador que caga esto por favor.


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si vuelve la mierda del virus ese entonces ya podemos dar por sentado que alguien lo esta soltando para algo.
> 
> 
> ESO ES ALGO INDISCUTIBLE SI SE DIERA OTRA VEZ EL CASO



Otro bot pandemico.
Me estoy acojonando. Os han vuelto a activar.


----------



## jake (29 Dic 2022)

Comienza "el segundo capítulo"


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Me pregunto quien os paga? Eres un bot o un CM?



Es un foro de análisis o me equivoco de sitio?

BF.7 es el nuevo elemento estanflacionario. Intenta ir un poco más allá de la simpleza de tu posición.









Estos son los síntomas de BF.7, la temible variante que se expande por China y el mundo - La Tercera


En medio del aumento repentino de casos en China las personas están preocupadas por la síntomatología que podrían indicar que tienen Covid.




www.latercera.com


----------



## Sistémico (29 Dic 2022)

Si el virus existe o no, es lo de menos. Estamos en plena guerra por el control del comercio internacional de USA+lameculosUE(peón sacrificable) vs bloque China/Rusia/Irán. No importa lo que creáis, viviréis las consecuencias.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es un foro de análisis o me equivoco de sitio?
> 
> BF.7 es el nuevo elemento estanflacionario. Intenta ir un poco más allá de la simpleza de tu posición.
> 
> ...




Que os pagan?

*Puedes contestar a la pregunta de cuando fue la fecha de anulación de medidas de covid cero en CHINA?


Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.*


----------



## socrates99 (29 Dic 2022)

Cuentos chinos.
Joder lo han dicho siempre,que razon


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

zampatochos dijo:


> muérete hijo de las mil putas y déjanos en paz



BF.7 es el nuevo elemento estanflacionario. Vas a zampar tochos como nunca antes en tu vida. Entrar en recesión con tipos de interés de dos cifras y el petróleo a 120 pavos tiene que ser la hostia...









Estos son los síntomas de BF.7, la temible variante que se expande por China y el mundo - La Tercera


En medio del aumento repentino de casos en China las personas están preocupadas por la síntomatología que podrían indicar que tienen Covid.




www.latercera.com


----------



## dragon33 (29 Dic 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si existe




NO


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es un foro de análisis o me equivoco de sitio?
> 
> BF.7 es el nuevo elemento estanflacionario. Intenta ir un poco más allá de la simpleza de tu posición.
> 
> ...



Latercera.com?
Vas con retraso. Vamos por la quinta ya..


----------



## brickworld (29 Dic 2022)

Jodido follavacunas abriendo hilos de mierda


Gusman dijo:


> Me pregunto quien os paga? Eres un bot o un CM?



Peor aún es un FOLLAVACUNAS PREMIUM ahora callado como la puta que es pero anda que no dio por culo abriendo hilos de mierda para que la gente se pinchara esa mierda experimental


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Que os pagan?
> 
> *Puedes contestar a la pregunta de cuando fue la fecha de anulación de medidas de covid cero en CHINA?
> 
> ...



Cuando el hartazgo de la población superó la línea de seguridad impuesta por el partido. Puede que haya más pero nunca tendremos acceso a dicha información, al menos, durante los próximos 75 años.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Jodido follavacunas abriendo hilos de mierda
> 
> Peor aún es un FOLLAVACUNAS PREMIUM ahora callado como la puta que es pero anda que no dio por culo abriendo hilos de mierda para que la gente se pinchara esa mierda experimental



Follavacunas no se, pero follaestanflaciones habéis entrado unos cuantos.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

Hazte un escaner en el cerebro, igual salen partes oscurecidas


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es un foro de análisis o me equivoco de sitio?
> 
> BF.7 es el nuevo elemento estanflacionario. Intenta ir un poco más allá de la simpleza de tu posición.
> 
> ...




Pégate un tiro, hijo de puta.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Dic 2022)

Los gatos y los perros respiran aliviados.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> JAJAJAJJ mentiroso patético. Las autoridades aplastaron las protestas y siguieron como si nada. Sois patéticos ahora y dentro de 75 años.
> No tienes ni un puto enlace, noticia ni nada que te avale......ni una.
> 
> 
> *Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.*



Es evidente que se han abandonado las politicas de Covid cero, basta con tener algún tipo de relación con China para saberlo. Si lo más lejos que has ido es a la fuente a por agua no es problema mío. De hecho la peligrosidad del momento a nivel global radica en que el hartazgo de la población impide recuperar dichas medidas.

Si China se desestabiliza vamos a flipar...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> 12.000 no, 120 millones al día por lo menos.
> 
> 
> papelera para esta mierda y baneo para el subnormal desinformador que caga esto por favor.



Pero si he puesto más fuentes en este solo hilo que tu en toda tu historia forera. Qué me estás contando?


----------



## Pirro (29 Dic 2022)

Y el tío empieza diciendo “hechos objetivos”. Sí, tan objetivos como los ataúdes apiñados, la gente cayendo desplomada por la calle en marzo del 2020, o el puto chino pintado de negro.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuando el hartazgo de la población superó la línea de seguridad impuesta por el partido. Puede que haya más pero nunca tendremos acceso a dicha información, al menos, durante los próximos 75 años.



JAJAJAJJ mentiroso patético. Las autoridades aplastaron las protestas y siguieron como si nada. Sois patéticos ahora y dentro de 75 años.
No tienes ni un puto enlace, noticia ni nada que te avale......ni una.


*Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.*



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es evidente que se han abandonado las politicas de Covid cero, basta con tener algún tipo de relación con China para saberlo. Si lo más lejos que has ido es a la fuente a por agua no es problema mío. De hecho la peligrosidad del momento radica en que el hartazgo de la población impide recuperar dichas medidas.



Que no respondes. Pon a las autoridades anunciando el fin de las medidas, al pueblo sin restricciones y las noticias y enlaces de la relajación de las medidas del covid cero.

*Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.*


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Jodido follavacunas abriendo hilos de mierda
> 
> Peor aún es un FOLLAVACUNAS PREMIUM ahora callado como la puta que es pero anda que no dio por culo abriendo hilos de mierda para que la gente se pinchara esa mierda experimental



Estara a sueldo de las farmafias?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> JAJAJAJJ mentiroso patético. Las autoridades aplastaron las protestas y siguieron como si nada. Sois patéticos ahora y dentro de 75 años.
> No tienes ni un puto enlace, noticia ni nada que te avale......ni una.
> 
> 
> ...











Xi pone fin a la "política de Covid cero" y presenta al mundo la nueva China entre millones de casos


La reapertura se produce junto millones de nuevos casos y serios problemas en el acceso a los medicamentos y a las urgencias hospitalarias.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Xi pone fin a la "política de Covid cero" y presenta al mundo la nueva China entre millones de casos
> 
> 
> La reapertura se produce junto millones de nuevos casos y serios problemas en el acceso a los medicamentos y a las urgencias hospitalarias.
> ...



SINVERGUENZA. Noticia del...

28 diciembre, 2022 02:44


----------



## NiN (29 Dic 2022)

*Entonces @Zparo reincidente @Erio-Eleuterio y @Notrabajo34 son el mismo individuo?*


----------



## lapetus (29 Dic 2022)

Baneo y lefazo para el OP.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Estara a sueldo de las farmafias?



Si, a sueldo del Vaticano, no te jode... Podéis salir de vuestra simpleza y analizar el nuevo giro de tuerca?


----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 Dic 2022)

Nadie se entera de lo que pasa en China si los chinos no quieren.
Es patético que cualquiera con una inteligencia media se pueda creer semejante patraña.


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, a sueldo del Vaticano, no te jode... Podéis salir de vuestra simpleza y analizar el nuevo giro de tuerca?



Tuerca la que te ponia yo en la lengua


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Dic 2022)

NiN dijo:


> *Entonces @Zparo reincidente @Erio-Eleuterio y @Notrabajo34 son el mismo individuo?*




A mi no me compares con esos que no se ni quienes son.

Yo solo te digo que en jaen la ha palmado hoy un hombre que conozco, 50 pocos años y que hay otro de unos 38 que esta jodidisimo segun me dicen.

Han soltado un bicho muy hijo de puta.

He hablado hoy con gente de baeza, ubeda, puente del obispo y me dicen que estan acojonados con lo que se empieza a ver por aquellos sitios.


----------



## Mitsou (29 Dic 2022)

Ya es casualidad que pase justo cuando las protestas por la política de COVID 0 hicieron que la tuvieran que retirar


----------



## pepecling (29 Dic 2022)

¡Ay qué miedo! ¡Por favor, que pisoteen mis derechos fundamentales de nuevo!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> SINVERGUENZA. Noticia del...
> 
> 28 diciembre, 2022 02:44



Claro, porque analiza el cambio de política desde la perspectiva de los cientos de miles de contagios posteriores.

El cambio de registro con respecto a las políticas Covid fue anterior.






Las protestas estallan en toda China desafiando la política de Covid cero de Xi Jinping: "No a la dictadura, queremos democracia"


Algunas veces, una tragedia basta para despertar a un pueblo del largo letargo. Cuando los ojos ya están bien abiertos y la paciencia despedazada por un gobierno que, tirando de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## remosinganas (29 Dic 2022)

el problema no es que haya birush o no, es que nos lo hagan creer...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Claro, porque analiza el cambio de política desde la perspectiva de los cientos de miles de contagios posteriores.
> 
> El cambio de registro con respecto a las políticas Covid fue anterior.
> 
> ...




Sinvergüenza estos fueron ajusticiados, reducidos y no hubo ningún cambio en las políticas de covid cero.

Repito.


*Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.*


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi no me compares con esos que no se ni quienes son.
> 
> Yo solo te digo que en jaen la ha palmado hoy un hombre que conozco, 50 pocos años y que hay otro de unos 38 que esta jodidisimo segun me dicen.
> 
> ...



Porque no le haces magia negra al virus ese como me hiciste a mi?


----------



## sans-pisito (29 Dic 2022)

Sistémico dijo:


> Si el virus existe o no, es lo de menos. Estamos en plena guerra por el control del comercio internacional de USA+lameculosUE(peón sacrificable) vs bloque China/Rusia/Irán. No importa lo que creáis, viviréis las consecuencias.



La cuestion es que los confinamientos en Europa no se van a repetir. Fue un truco para hundir la demanda de petroleo y arruinar a los paises productores de petroleo con Rusia como objetivo principal.

A dia de hoy los confinamientos ya no son necesarios, dado que el comercio de petroleo entre la UE y Rusia esta prohibido 'de jure'.

Habra que ver si China toma la via irani, y decide eliminar disidentes politicos por infecciones del bicho.

Y hay que ver tambien por donde va a salir el bloque occidental.


----------



## remosinganas (29 Dic 2022)

BF.7 parece un nuevo caza de los usa


----------



## Narbaiza (29 Dic 2022)

Si Jabiertzo se ha contagiado, la cosa es más seria de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tuerca la que te ponia yo en la lengua



Pero cuál, la que llevas en la boina?


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Claro, porque analiza el cambio de política desde la perspectiva de los cientos de miles de contagios posteriores.
> 
> El cambio de registro con respecto a las políticas Covid fue anterior.
> 
> ...



Eres un bot. Todos tus posts tienen la misma estructura. 
Ve a que te reprogramen.


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Dic 2022)

Cuñado metemierda caga hilo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> BF.7 parece un nuevo caza de los usa



Suena más a moto.

Suzuki BF7. La reina del great reset.


----------



## vvddcc2 (29 Dic 2022)

Estás de enhorabuena, en 2023 podrás ponerte otras 3 banderillas para estar _protegido_.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Porque no le haces magia negra al virus ese como me hiciste a mi?



Pues tengo cierta ilusion en poder vivir una pandemia encondiciones nada que ver con la ultima que fue una autentica mierda.

Cuando hoy me han mandado un wassap contandome que un conocido habia muerto y tenia otro medio listo de papeles me he puesto mucho y he empezado a llamar para ver que podian contarme, puffff como esto sea a diario ...... va a ser algo cojonudo.

Por cierto como te sento mi magia negra ? seguro que algo notaste ya que te encadene a varias almas tipo pazuzu y imagino te drenaran a diario tus energias.


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero cuál, la que llevas en la boina?



No. La que lleva tu puta madre en el ojete.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No. La que lleva tu puta madre en el ojete.



Vaya argumentos que te gastas, borregomatrix. Eres un follaestanflaciones de manual.


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues tengo cierta ilusion en poder vivir una pandemia encondiciones nada que ver con la ultima que fue una autentica mierda.
> 
> Cuando hoy me han mandado un wassap contandome que un conocido habia muerto y tenia otro medio listo de papeles me he puesto mucho y he empezado a llamar para ver que podian contarme, puffff como esto sea a diario ...... va a ser algo cojonudo.
> 
> Por cierto como te sento mi magia negra ? seguro que algo notaste ya que te encadene a varias almas tipo pazuzu y imagino te drenaran a diario tus energias.



Pues sigo haciendo mis 10kms de carrera diarios y levantando mancuernas de 30 kgs.
Pazuzu me come el rabo casi tan bien como tu.


----------



## machote hispano (29 Dic 2022)

Hace un rato en las Noth icias colas para las funerarias chinas. +9000 al día. Las cifras de verdad a saber. Como sanchinflas, borrando muertos y redistribuyendo para no llegar a 1000 al día, y los chinos no quieren superar los 10000, que una cifra muy chunga. 

Joder que colocon tengo. 
Y mañana quieto comprar máscarillas, para cuando llegue esa ola


----------



## robergarc (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> BF.7 es el nuevo elemento estanflacionario. Vas a zampar tochos como nunca antes en tu vida. Entrar en recesión con tipos de interés de dos cifras y el petróleo a 120 pavos tiene que ser la hostia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vuelve a haber restricciones comerciales, cierres y confinamientos, ¿el petróleo debería bajar, no? 

¿Cuál sería el catalizador en esa hipotética situación para que se vaya a 120?


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Vaya argumentos que te gastas, borregomatrix. Eres un follaestanflaciones de manual.



Reprogramacion. No tiene sentido lo que escribes....


----------



## trampantojo (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



vete a la mierda!!


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Dic 2022)

mañana voy a por papel del culo sin falta.


----------



## trampantojo (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Vas al IGNORE PROFUNDO.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

robergarc dijo:


> Si vuelve a haber restricciones comerciales, cierres y confinamientos, ¿el petróleo debería bajar, no?
> 
> ¿Cuál sería el catalizador en esa hipotética situación para que se vaya a 120?



Ojo con eso. Baja la demanda y con ello la rentabilidad, lo cual produce cierres, desinversiones, quiebras etc... Si la oferta baja más que la demanda el precio sube y tras ello sube seguro ante el aumento de demanda posterior hasta que la oferta vuelva a recuperar el ritmo.


----------



## Top5 (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Follavacunas no se, pero follaestanflaciones habéis entrado unos cuantos.



No entiendo ciertas descalificaciones que te están haciendo, que se denuncie que se esta extendiendo una nueva variante de covid no implica que seas follavacunas...

Como que no es la primera enfermedad cuya solución -vacuna- se demuestra luego ineficaz...
Eso es lo que tendríamos que haber aprendido de todo lo que esta pasando hasta ahora y del verdadero origen de ese virus.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Dic 2022)

Jamás te creas nada de lo que diga el gobierno chino, el PCCh es la mentira hecha partido


----------



## thanos2 (29 Dic 2022)

Y si mueren 100000 al día en un mes serán 3 millones, que posiblemente es la mortalidad normal de china que son 1500 millones.
Y si mueren 3 millones al mes, en un año.son 36 millones. Y poco me parece para un pasi de 1500 millones.

Aún tienen margen.

Ir a asustar viejas a vuestra pita casa, CMs a sueldo del PSOE


----------



## trampantojo (29 Dic 2022)

vvddcc2 dijo:


> Estás de enhorabuena, en 2023 podrás ponerte otras 3 banderillas para estar _protegido_.



Hasta 170 dosis que compró la Von der Brujen....no le queda brazo al hijo de puta este que abrió el hilo.


----------



## robergarc (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ojo con eso. Baja la demanda y con ello la rentabilidad, lo cual produce cierres, desinversiones, quiebras etc... Si la oferta baja más que la demanda el precio sube y tras ello sube seguro ante el aumento de demanda posterior.



¿Un shock de oferta en dos-tres meses?

¿Me lo estás diciendo en serio?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Jamás te creas nada de lo que diga el gobierno chino, el PCCh es la mentira hecha partido



Precisamente por eso, el PCCh lo niega todo. Dice que "aquí no pasa nada"


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Dic 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> No entiendo ciertas descalificaciones que te están haciendo, que se denuncie que se esta extendiendo una nueva variante de covid no implica que seas follavacunas...
> 
> Como que no es la primera enfermedad cuya solución -vacuna- se demuestra luego ineficaz...
> Eso es lo que tendríamos que haber aprendido de todo lo que esta pasando hasta ahora y del verdadero origen de ese virus.



Su excesiva dogmatización hace que salten de forma automática, a mi eso me la sopla, lo que me duele es que tengan una capacidad de análisis tan limitada.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Dic 2022)

Yo no estoy dispuesto a pasar otra vez por toda esa mierda , ME NIEGO


----------



## Focus in (29 Dic 2022)

que te den por culo asustaviejas de mierda subnormal


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> NO EXISTE NINGÚN VIRUS.



Si claro .... yo perdi el gusto y el olfato 3 semanas por un antojo


----------



## Top5 (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Su excesiva dogmatización hace que salten de forma automática, a mi eso me la sopla, lo que me duele es que tengan una capacidad de análisis tan limitado.



Lo que es curioso que todavía no se hayan dado cuenta de hasta que punto se ha jodido la cadena de suministros con estas cosas...
No lo llegaron a prever como aquellos que mandaron todo el tejido fabril a China después de haber echado toda la gente que pudieron en europa...


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (29 Dic 2022)

Capaz todo eso que se dice es de hace 3 años, y no sería de extrañar.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Esto es una puta partida de poker a ver quien dice la verdad

1- Esta pasando realmente en China ( quiza alguien le ha devuelto la pelota) y se va a desmadrar esta vez con algo letal de verdad
2- No esta pasando realmente en China y *solo quieren crear terror y quieren reactivar la venta de mascarillas y epis y demas mierdas. USA hacer caja con vacunas todos ganan como la ultima vez.*


Yo lo que veo es que NOS VAN A JODER con pasaportes y mierdas de mascarillas otra vez si o si, *y estoy HARTO*


----------



## Focus in (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Su excesiva dogmatización hace que salten de forma automática, a mi eso me la sopla, lo que me duele es que tengan una capacidad de análisis tan limitada.



Dogmatizacion dice. Hace casi 3 años con las imagenes que llegaban de China con gente desplomandose en la calle nos hicieron creer que se iba acabar el mundo. Y seguimos aqui, despues de aguantar toda la puta farsa mediatica, criminalizacion etc y a pesar de una sobremortandad y un aumento de enfermedades debido al "cambio climatico", pero seguimos aqui y la vida continua como siempre. Ahora nos vienes tu con tu coñazo apocaliptico a anunciarnos el fin del mundo por covid, ya que nada de lo pronosticaso en tu otro hilo pacodemier ha reventado. Eres un SINVERGUENZA


----------



## Renegato (30 Dic 2022)

El dia que cierren los chinos de mi barrio como en 2020 volveré a creerme que nos encierran


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (30 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi no me compares con esos que no se ni quienes son.
> 
> Yo solo te digo que en jaen la ha palmado hoy un hombre que conozco, 50 pocos años y que hay otro de unos 38 que esta jodidisimo segun me dicen.
> 
> ...



Lo del tratamiento genético experimental lo descartamos o cómo va esto?


----------



## lagintoinc (30 Dic 2022)

Qué pereza esto ya,en serio hay que seguir con el tema?


----------



## yixikh (30 Dic 2022)

A ver si desaparecen.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (30 Dic 2022)

Pues nos morimos y ya está tampoco es tan grave, qué pelmas los chinos ¿qué quieren ahora?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Dogmatizacion dice. Hace casi 3 años con las imagenes que llegaban de China con gente desplomandose en la calle nos hicieron creer que se iba acabar el mundo. Y seguimos aqui, despues de aguantar toda la puta farsa mediatica, criminalizacion etc y a pesar de una sobremortandad y un aumento de enfermedades debido al "cambio climatico", pero seguimos aqui y la vida continua como siempre. Ahora nos vienes tu con tu coñazo apocaliptico a anunciarnos el fin del mundo por covid, ya que nada de lo pronosticaso en tu otro hilo pacodemier ha reventado. Eres un SINVERGUENZA



Claro, no ha reventado nada. Desde el 2018 esto ha sido una balsa de aceite. No te queda nada por ver y como se desestabilice China ni te cuento. 

Además la cosa va del cambio de ciclo no del cóvic en realidad, pero como sois unos ignorantes que no sabéis más que insultar, pues poco más se puede hacer con vosotros....


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Yo solo se que se va a volver a poner una mascarilla y encerrarse su putisima madre.
Como si palma todo el puto planeta.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Dic 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> El dia que cierren los chinos de mi barrio como en 2020 volveré a creerme que nos encierran



coño pues el de mi barrio si cerro tambien en 2020


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Yo solo se que se va a volver a poner una mascarilla y encerrarse su putisima madre.
> Como si palma todo el puto planeta.



El problema de fondo es que el "mundo libre" ya no te ampara, si es que alguna vez existió vamos.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El problema de fondo es que el "mundo libre" ya no te ampara, si es, que alguna vez existió vamos.



Me la suda, que sea lo que tenga que ser


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Erio eleuterio, sabes que Putin quiere que sus soldados congelen su semen???

Este verano te vas a poner morado a calipos.

Subnormal


----------



## grom (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



"Superior al actual"


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

grom dijo:


> "Superior al actual"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308466



Mucho preocuparse del covid, pero de las clamídeas, la sífilis y la gonorrea nada.

Cerdas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Erio eleuterio, sabes que Putin quiere que sus soldados congelen su semen???
> 
> Este verano te vas a poner morado a calipos.
> 
> Subnormal



Si, de los que sobren de meterte el resto por el ojete. Vaya nivel de analfabetismo te gastas muchacho, menuda argumentación.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (30 Dic 2022)

la quinta dosis por favorrrrrr que nos morimos joder

anda a tomar por culo, como si hay brote de ebola, se pilla y se palma, listo


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Dic 2022)

Al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Te viene nueva kakuna ELADIO? Cuántas llevas ya?

@Erio-Eleuterio


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

grom dijo:


> "Superior al actual"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308466



Aumentara el colapso de igual forma. Que sea porque las charitarias estén bailando reggaeton no cambia tal circunstancia si nadie les pone firmes. No se si me explico...


----------



## LangostaPaco (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Casualidad, antes de que la gente eche al régimen fascista abajo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Al ignore de cabeza.



erio eleuterio es uno de esos subnormales a los que es mejor no ignorar por las risas que te echas.


----------



## toberal (30 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente muere diariamente de catarro común o gripe en un país de 1.400 millones de personas?



Es que esos 12.000 diarios, en España equivaldrían s unos 30 diarios, y a unos 10...0 anuales. Y ha habido más muertos de gripe que eso slgunos sños.
Sueltan cifeas para slarmar, y cuela porque mucha gente o no sabe matemáticas o no se molesta en hacer los cálculos.
Total. Esos 12.000 diarios no es una cifra en abzoluto relevante.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

12000 muertos al día en un país de 1500 millones de habitantes.

Seguro que mueren más atropellados o en las fábricas.

Eres muy tonto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te viene nueva kakuna ELADIO? Cuántas llevas ya?
> 
> @Erio-Eleuterio



A ver si por preocuparos tanto por mi vais a acabar friendo sucedáneo de huevo con 5W 40 usado. Reios de una posible desestabilización china, reios...


----------



## grom (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Aumentara el colapso de igual forma. Que sea porque las charitarias estén bailando reggaeton no cambia tal circunstancia si nadie les pone firmes. No se si me explico...



Que las charos esten haciendo tiktoks y el 60% de los hijos de puta sanitarios de la publica se cojan una baja cuando se quiere recuperar los servicios de 2019, no es "colapso".

Es que hay una casta funcionarial que, simplemente, quiere cobrar sin trabajar. 
Y lo consiguen.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver si por preocuparos tanto por mi vais a acabar friendo sucedáneo de huevo con 5W 40 usado. Reios de una posible desestabilización china, reios...



Vamos que dos, seguro que llevas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

grom dijo:


> Que las charos esten haciendo tiktoks y el 60% de los hijos de puta sanitarios de la publica se cojan una baja cuando se quiere recuperar los servicios de 2019, no es "colapso".
> 
> Es que hay una casta funcionarial que, simplemente, quiere cobrar sin trabajar.
> Y lo consiguen.



No es colapso? Preguntárselo a los que están sufriendo el Festival Metastásico....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver si por preocuparos tanto por mi vais a acabar friendo sucedáneo de huevo con 5W 40 usado. Reios de una posible desestabilización china, reios...



Ya se han muerto miyones congelados en alemania??


----------



## Azote87 (30 Dic 2022)

Otra vez los asustaviejas


----------



## zirick (30 Dic 2022)

Sanitarios practicando para su canal de tiktok


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> 12000 muertos al día en un país de 1500 millones de habitantes.
> 
> Seguro que mueren más atropellados o en las fábricas.
> 
> Eres muy tonto



Sobremortalidad. 360.000 al mes, poca cosa apenas un mes tras el fin de las políticas de Covid cero. En dos meses te cuento...


----------



## Dosto (30 Dic 2022)

12000 muertos al día no es lo mismo en un país de 40 millones que en uno de 1400.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sobremortalidad. 360.000 al mes, poca cosa apenas un mes tras el fin de las políticas de Covid cero. En dos meses te cuento...



Hazte un hilo como ultrapaco


----------



## guanoincoming (30 Dic 2022)

Parecéis nuevos .....
A ver, estamos de billetes fiat y deuda hasta las cejas y todos sabemos que no valen nada pero no quieren hacerlo oficial.

Modos de control:

1) Subir tipos interés ad infinitum. [Running]
2) Confinar a gente para que no siga subiendo inflación. [Stopped].

El punto 2 lo van a poner en [Running] en breve de nuevo como en 2020.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



MADRID IBA A SER WUHAN 


*El ébola en Madrid en Noviembre de 2014 fue el intento de iniciar la pandemia. El mismo guion en USA de la enfermera contagiada. prefirieron la gripe estacional .

¿ ya no se ha vuelto a contagiar de ébola ningún misionero español que repatriar agónico ?

¿ no se ha herido o enfermado ningún español en ningún país extranjero que repatriar en un avión a toda hostia ( con todo lo que implica poner un avión ambulancia exclusivo ) para que pueda recibir los mejores cuidados en la mejor sanidad del mundo ?

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación ha cifrado en 199.513 euros el coste de la repatriación de los dos misioneros españoles que se contagiaron de ébola en África y que fueron trasladados a España para su tratamiento.







*







*El avión que traslada al religioso español con ébola llega a Madrid*
El avión del Ejército del Aire que repatría desde Liberia al religioso español Miguel Pajares, infectado por el virus del Ébola, y a la monja de origen guineano y pasapor...




www.lavanguardia.com
.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> erio eleuterio es uno de esos subnormales a los que es mejor no ignorar por las risas que te echas.



Tienes razón, ahora lo quito.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver si por preocuparos tanto por mi vais a acabar friendo sucedáneo de huevo con 5W 40 usado. Reios de una posible desestabilización china, reios...



Cuando la Carey vuela bajo hace un covid del carajo


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Dic 2022)

Sois actorcillos de pacotilla de una pinicula de la que desconoceis totalmente la trama y los giros de guión. Como es evidente nadie tiene acceso a información veraz. Especulais sobre cortinas de humo que os lanzan vuestros tutores. Suponemos que la falsa alarma de covidiasis es mas humo para la implantación progresiva del nuevo desorden mundial y en el que todos los supuestos bandos enfrentados andan actuando en sus papeles correspondientes. La saturación de desinformaciones contradictorias solo lleva a la confusión del populacho y al caos y es lo que buscan mientras dan puntadas con hilo sin que podais hacer nada al respecto. No obstante, hay que seguir haciendo caso omiso a las posibles restricciones que impondran los jerifaltes Uropedos en caso de que se atrevan a desatar otro nuevo estado de Falsa Alarma.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Dic 2022)

China va a reventar en cualquier momento. Estáis avisados.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> El que se crea lo de las cepas es un CEPORRO



¿Pizpi Ayuso es una ceporra por haberse convertido de repente hoy en una covidiota?
¿Qué opinan sus socios trumpistas de Vox?
¿Sacamos las palomitas para ver como las derechas van a lidiar con esto?


----------



## f700b (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Me parecen pocos. Para los que son.
Luego allí como los tienen más de dos años con el bozal no tienen defensas. Por eso van a caer como moscas.
Y luego otra, si la vacuna occidental mata la oriental directamente extermina.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Parecéis nuevos .....
> A ver, estamos de billetes fiat y deuda hasta las cejas y todos sabemos que no valen nada pero no quieren hacerlo oficial.
> 
> Modos de control:
> ...



La clave es China, por ello la pongo sobre la mesa. 

Recuerdas cuando todo dependía del incremento del crédito chino y así se manifestaba de forma abierta en las páginas naranjas? Pues lo de ahora es peor aún y como el PCCh pierda el control de la situación ni te cuento...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Me parecen pocos. Para los que son.
> Luego allí como los tienen más de dos años con el bozal no tienen defensas. Por eso van a caer como moscas.
> Y luego otra, si la vacuna occidental mata la oriental directamente extermina.



Sobremortalidad apenas un mes tras el fin de las políticas Covid cero, insisto.


----------



## f700b (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sobremortalidad apenas un mes tras el fin de las políticas Covid cero, insisto.



Los chinos tienen algún gen que los hace más débiles al coronatimo.
ya sacaran dentro de unos años uno para los indios.


----------



## SaRmY (30 Dic 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Si Jabiertzo se ha contagiado, la cosa es más seria de lo que pensamos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308434



Tampoco es una fuente fiable ya que los padres de su mujer son miembros del PCCh. Además en cada uno de sus vídeos tiende a blanquear lo máximo posible la figura de China.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Los chinos tienen algún gen que los hace más débiles al coronatimo.
> ya sacaran dentro de unos años uno para los indios.



La movida es que si los chinos dejan de producir, nosotros debemos dejar de consumir en tiempo real a riesgo de inflacionar de no hacerlo. Pero y si los chinos comienzan a consumir? Entonces vamos a inflacionar hagamos lo que hagamos. 

Estamos en manos del PCCh por mucho que esto moleste por aquí. Como se les vaya de las manos por exceso o por defecto estamos MUY jodidos.


----------



## PBA (30 Dic 2022)

12.000 mueren al día normalmente en China sin pandemia. Ahora deberían morir 24000 los 12000 de siempre más 12000 por pandemia al día para que fuera relevante.


----------



## f700b (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La movida es que si los chinos dejan de producir, nosotros debemos dejar de consumir en tiempo real a riesgo de inflacionar de no hacerlo. Pero y si los chinos comienzan a consumir? Entonces vamos a inflacionar hagamos lo que hagamos.
> 
> Estamos en manos del PCCh por mucho que esto moleste por aquí. Como se les vaya de las manos por exceso o por defecto estamos MUY jodidos.



China se tiene que quitar chinos y los que queden exclavizarlos . Porque son un mostruo devorando energía.
ya hay muchos chinos que quieren vivir como en occidente


----------



## Evil_ (30 Dic 2022)

Siguiendo la ruta
Gripe A. (2009) primer intento
La OMS cambia protocolos para declarar pandemia. (2013)Ya no necesitas muertos,millones de "enfermos asintomaticos" y tienes tu mega pandemia.
El Ebola (2014) prueba para ver la reaccion de la gente y saber por donde tirar--------------------------El ebola solo se transmite por fluidos,imposible colar una pandemia de este tipo en occidente.
Un coronavirus porque la gripe esta muy vista y no asusta.(2020)lo colaron
El mismo virus mutado pero mas letal.(2023)lo colaran
El miedo no necesita de una causa real para instaurarse en la borregada


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> China se tiene que quitar chinos y los que queden exclavizarlos . Porque son un mostruo devorando energía.
> ya hay muchos chinos que quieren vivir como en occidente



Si, pero el PCCh no da más de sí. Si definimos el comunismo como una estrategia de las supraelites para minimizar el consumo en ciertas regiones del globo como creo que estamos haciendo, el PCCh ya no puede con todo, ojo, que no digo que los mayores productores del mundo no puedan aumentar su consumo, digo que si eso ocurre el resto estamos jodidos, si más.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Dic 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Okdiario, esto mejora por momentos



Son todos una panda de propagandistas del miedo a sueldo, habría que encerrarlos a ellos en su puta casa con candado y tirar la llave que no es lo mismo. No son cómplices, son actores directos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sobremortalidad. 360.000 al mes, poca cosa apenas un mes tras el fin de las políticas de Covid cero. En dos meses te cuento...



En dos meses nos estaremos riendo de ti y tus predicciones de borracho nostradamus, venga deja la botella un poco.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> China va a reventar en cualquier momento. Estáis avisados.



Brutal homenaje


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.




Con la puta letalidad y contagio sois como Ariel, siempre lava más blanco.

Que os den por el putisimo culo furcias histéricas


----------



## Sputnik (30 Dic 2022)

Estan cayendo como chinos!!!


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (30 Dic 2022)

La crearon LOS DE SIEMPRE.

Crean en EEUU la cepa de coronavirus más letal de la historia

Después de haber insinuado durante mucho tiempo que China era responsable de la pandemia de COVID-19 debido a los arriesgados experimentos realizados en un biolaboratorio de Wuhan, los científicos de un laboratorio de la Universidad de Boston han creado una cepa mutante mucho más contagiosa y mortal como jamás ha sido registrada en el mundo.

La cepa viral creada en EEUU no se parece a nada que los científicos hayan visto antes. De acuerdo con la investigación, mientras que la cepa ómicron causaba una "infección leve y no mortal" en todos los ratones en los que se probó, la nueva variante mutante "inflige una enfermedad grave con una *tasa de mortalidad del 80%*".


----------



## Dolce (30 Dic 2022)

El psicópata monclovita está preparando el terreno para suspender el proceso electoral de mayo, la excusa del timovirus le viene como polla de Begoño al culo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (30 Dic 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Y una puta mierda. Pero si es verdad, me nutre. Donde sobra gente es en todos sitios menos en Europa occidental.



USA ya se ha planteado restricciones a la entrada de chinorris. Uropa, tan pogre dirá que eso es ir contra los derechos y, al final, ya sabemos lo que pasará. "Uno o dos casos" -como anunció Don Simón.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> USA ya se ha planteado restricciones a la entrada de chinorris. Uropa, tan pogre dirá que eso es ir contra los derechos y, al final, ya sabemos lo que pasará. "Uno o dos casos" -como anunció Don Simón.



Uno o dos casos que afortunadamente fueron millones y conviertieron al covid en un catarrito más.

Salu2


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

Y que se le ocurrirá a pollanda Díaz para bajar el paro a parte de incluir a los fijos discontinuos como empleados aunque trabajen un mes al año preparando cestas de Navidad?


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi no me compares con esos que no se ni quienes son.
> 
> Yo solo te digo que en jaen la ha palmado hoy un hombre que conozco, 50 pocos años y que hay otro de unos 38 que esta jodidisimo segun me dicen.
> 
> ...



Cada dia palma en España gente con esas edades. Por eso están acojonados?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Cada dia palma en España gente con esas edades. Por eso están acojonados?



No, ni mucho menos, estan acojonados por que no paran de palmar, cosa que antes no pasaba..... antes era uno muy de vez en cuando que te enterabas y tal....... ahora es rara la semana que no te enteres de algo y ademas ya no uno, ahora de dos en dos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Dic 2022)

Si hay algo que sobra en el mundo son putos chinos.

Ya si crean una cepa para moros y etnianos...


----------



## mirym94 (30 Dic 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Siguiendo la ruta
> Gripe A. (2009) primer intento
> La OMS cambia protocolos para declarar pandemia. (2013)Ya no necesitas muertos,millones de "enfermos asintomaticos" y tienes tu mega pandemia.
> El Ebola (2014) prueba para ver la reaccion de la gente y saber por donde tirar--------------------------El ebola solo se transmite por fluidos,imposible colar una pandemia de este tipo en occidente.
> ...



Ya veo la borregada pinchandose para que no les encierren limiten y no les implosione el cerebro,joder esto no termina...


----------



## daesrd (30 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Dejar de intoxicar y de faltar a la verdad.
> 
> China cuna y seña del nuevo orden mundial ha seguido la política de covid cero y ahora una vez mas se convierte en el epicentro del covid cuando en el resto DEL MUNDO no se han tomando medidas desde hace un año...y no tiene covid.
> 
> ...



Pues no lo sabes ya??


----------



## daesrd (30 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Porque son un mostruo devorando energía.



Energía sólo, Has visto los videos donde preparan comida? que manera de consumir pescados y todo tipo de alimentos...


----------



## rioskunk (30 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi no me compares con esos que no se ni quienes son.
> 
> Yo solo te digo que en jaen la ha palmado hoy un hombre que conozco, 50 pocos años y que hay otro de unos 38 que esta jodidisimo segun me dicen.
> 
> ...



ya llego a españa, en otro hilo decias que en china estan llevando los cadaveres a incinerar incluso en vehiculos particulares y que era un no para de incinerar y que estaba todo colapsado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Dic 2022)

Bueno, tiene sentido, China necesita matar a más de 600 millones de chinos que ni trabajan por la crisis de los euromemos, ni tienen futuro familiar porque el woke es peor que un virus. Es un win-win.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> ya llego a españa, en otro hilo decias que en china estan llevando los cadaveres a incinerar incluso en vehiculos particulares y que era un no para de incinerar y que estaba todo colapsado.



Es lo que he pensado cuando me dijeron eso ayer, incluso llame para ver de que cojones se habia muerto este hombre que yo conocia y por que estaba el otro jodido, me pusieron un wassap diciendome tio que se ha muerto fulano y que fulano esta muy jodido, en cosa de dos dias los dos.

He llamado para ver que les habia pasado y por lo que cuentan los dos mismos sintomas, no estaban relacionados entre ellos, unicamente los conocemos son dos casos diferentes de pueblos diferentes aunque cercanos.

Empezazon con tos y ya la cosa se fue jodiendo se estaban asfixiando asi que fueron para urgencias y uno murio ese mismo dia.

El bicho ese que tienen en china que la estan palmando a saco posiblemente ya lo tengamos por aqui, vamos a ver que pasa de aqui a un mes y pico, la de madrid la ayuso y otros organismos ya han empezado a moverse asi que algo saben.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## rioskunk (30 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es lo que he pensado cuando me dijeron eso ayer, incluso llame para ver de que cojones se habia muerto este hombre que yo conocia y por que estaba el otro jodido, me pusieron un wassap diciendome tio que se ha muerto fulano y que fulano esta muy jodido, en cosa de dos dias los dos.
> 
> He llamado para ver que les habia pasado y por lo que cuentan los dos mismos sintomas, no estaban relacionados entre ellos, unicamente los conocemos son dos casos diferentes de pueblos diferentes aunque cercanos.
> 
> ...



y que estan haciendo esos organismos, la ayuso en madrid por ejemplo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> y que estan haciendo esos organismos, la ayuso en madrid por ejemplo.



Mira por el foro y por periodicos, esa oficialmente ha pedido reactivar algunos protocolos covid.

Luego lo que no ha salido todabia que ya saben que el bicho viene y se estan juntando de urgencia en diversos sitios haber que cojones hacen, hay mas hipotesis de los conspiranoicos que a saber si llevan razon........ dicen que todo esto que viene no es por el bicho, es por que la gente ha quedado echa mierda con las ponzoñas y ahora cuando pillen el bicho no habra dios que los salve y que por eso en china caen a miles........

A saber...... cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (30 Dic 2022)

El 23 de Abril de 2020 marcó un antes y un después en la PLANdemia.


----------



## OxHxKx (30 Dic 2022)

Agarraos a las kalandrakas !!

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Dic 2022)

En la tienda nos estamos hinchando a vender jarabes para los catarros

Todo el Mundo tiene Gripe en Barcelonar


----------



## Black War Greymon (30 Dic 2022)

Ojalá, tengo ganas de volver a aplaudir a las 20:00 para ligar con las vecinas


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Dejar de intoxicar y de faltar a la verdad.
> 
> China cuna y seña del nuevo orden mundial ha seguido la política de covid cero y ahora una vez mas se convierte en el epicentro del covid cuando en el resto DEL MUNDO no se han tomando medidas desde hace un año...y no tiene covid.
> 
> ...



Que hay de falso en esta informacion?

"Las autoridades chinas anunciaron este 7 de diciembre un relajamiento general de su estricta política conocida como ‘Covid cero’. Entre los cambios está permitir la cuarentena en casa y eliminar el requisito de presentar una prueba negativa sobre el virus en algunos lugares públicos. Se trata de un cambio dramático en la estrategia que generó una avalancha de protestas sin precedentes que incluyó llamados a la renuncia del presidente Xi Jinping."









China flexibiliza la estricta política del 'Covid cero' tras inédita ola de protestas


Las autoridades chinas anunciaron este 7 de diciembre un relajamiento general de su estricta política conocida como ‘Covid cero’. Entre los cambios está permitir la cuarentena en casa y eliminar el requisito…




www.france24.com


----------



## Ginko (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



La mortalidad diaria del 2020 era de 27000 chinos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2022)

El gilipollas anumérico que abre el hilo no ha tenido en cuenta que, en un país que tiene 1.500 millones de personas y en el que viene a morir un 1% de la población anualmente por causas naturales, eso equivale a alrededor de 40.000 muertes diarias como promedio.


----------



## elena francis (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



¿No eras negacionista del covid y antivacunas?


----------



## fxno (30 Dic 2022)

Eso es porque no tienen la buena: pfizer


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Que hay de falso en esta informacion?
> 
> "Las autoridades chinas anunciaron este 7 de diciembre un relajamiento general de su estricta política conocida como ‘Covid cero’. Entre los cambios está permitir la cuarentena en casa y eliminar el requisito de presentar una prueba negativa sobre el virus en algunos lugares públicos. Se trata de un cambio dramático en la estrategia que generó una avalancha de protestas sin precedentes que incluyó llamados a la renuncia del presidente Xi Jinping."
> 
> ...




Te has leído la noticia?

Las medidas adoptadas son que los asintomáticos podrán pasar la cuarentena en sus casas y que no será obligatorio la PCR para acceder a determinados lugares.


No manipules.



Me puedes explicar cuando China dejo de aplicar su política de covid cero?

Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El gilipollas anumérico que abre el hilo no ha tenido en cuenta que, en un país que tiene 1.500 millones de personas y en el que viene a morir un 1% de la población anualmente por causas naturales, eso equivale a alrededor de 40.000 muertes diarias como promedio.



El gilipollas al que respondo no ha tenido en cuenta que me refiero a una sobremortalidad de 400.000 chinos al mes apenas tres semanas desde el fin de la política "cero Covid" en un ámbito de crecimiento exponencial de no implementar medidas.


----------



## Tiserx (30 Dic 2022)

como va la variante perro del inferno?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El gilipollas al que respondo no ha tenido en cuenta que me refiero a una sobremortalidad de 400.000 chinos al mes apenas tres semanas desde el fin de la política "cero Covid" en un ámbito de crecimiento exponencial de no implementar medidas.




Quieres más medidas?

Que les van a hacer?

Encerarlos a todos desde fuera de sus casas?

El subnormal pide más medidas en el sitio de covid cero, cuando en el resto de sitios no hay ni covid ni medidas.


Queremos que se publique la fecha en la que China dejo su política de covid cero y su comunicado oficial. Han vuelto a cambiar el relato.


----------



## gester (30 Dic 2022)

Lleváis 4 vacunas ya, no sus preocupéis. Si los que no llevamos ninguna estamos de puta madre, vosotros deberíais estar mejor.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

Para evitar el colapso de nuestra sanidad pública, las enfermeras que no están de baja laboral o de moscosos (que estamos a final de año, hostias) ya están preparando sus coreografías para TikTok.

Y el doctor Fernando Simón Dice ya está preparando nuevamente a su comité de expertos fantasmas para esta nueva ola (surfera portuguesa)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Quieres más medidas?
> 
> Que les van a hacer?
> 
> Encerarlos a todos desde fuera de sus casas?



No tengo mano en el PCCh, manda un correo electrónico y que te digan lo que piensan hacer. Yo me limito a poner de manifiesto que de no hacer nada en un mes tendrán una sobremortalidad de un millón al mes y en verano de ocho millones al mes.


----------



## Ele (30 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Te has leído la noticia?
> 
> Las medidas adoptadas son que los asintomáticos podrán pasar la cuarentena en sus casss y que no será obligatorio la PCR para acceder a determinados lugares.
> 
> ...



Ayer hablé con una amiga china que se ha contagiado y me dijo que:

1. Hay mucha gente contagiada. Hace unos dos meses cerraban ciudades enteras por 20 casos. Eso se acabó ya no hacen nada.

2. No tiene ni que quedarse en casa. Mascarilla y a la calle. De nuevo, hace dos meses tenían que hacerse test para ir en transporte público y si estabas con covid te mandaban a un hotel.

3. Síntomas leves en su caso. Como el covid de aquí, vamos.

China ha cambiado de la noche a la mañana las medidas, no se si forzada por el descontento social o como parte de una nueva estrategia.


----------



## Fabs (30 Dic 2022)

Yo de ti corría a ponerme todos los "boosters" que me dejen.


----------



## Kolbe (30 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> EL AMO va a calzon quitao. Se propusieron reducir la esperanza de vida de los blancos a 60 años y no van a parar hasta que lo consigan



La esperanza de vida de los blancos occidentales ya está entorno a los 60 años si cuentas desde el momento de la concepción.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Dic 2022)

el COBI19 se ha pasado de moda

han lanzado el COBI23...


----------



## secuestrado (30 Dic 2022)

Ya no me creo nada de lo que veo en los medios.


----------



## Kolbe (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> China asolada por la cepa Covid BF.7: colas en los tanatorios, sin medicamentos y datos contradictorios
> 
> 
> China se encuentra completamente desolada por la nueva cepa Covid BF.7: interminables colas en los tanatorios y sin medicamentos.
> ...



Ok Diario... en serio?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Dic 2022)

Después de más de 7000 millones de inoculaciones de la sustancia mágica para algunos, ponzoña en fase experimental para muchos. Después de que el país con covid cero nos enseñará el camino...volvemos a la casilla de salida.


China el país del covid cero contamina a los que no hacían nada.

Tranquilos las autoridades están contando la verdad y son los negacionistas los que han mentido.

Aplaudir a las 8 y seguir metiéndose la ponzoña.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Te repito.
> 
> Que medidas si es justo donde han aplicado el covid cero
> .
> ...



Porque se les ha ido de las manos en el momento que han eliminado esas medidas de Covid cero. No te enteras o qué? 

En España no ves que no haya Covid, es que ya no se mide. Los anticuerpos generados minimizan las consecuencias pero ello no lo convierte en un virus innocuo. El problema de la población China es que no tienen anticuerpos por la política de Covid cero, ni están vacunados lo cual les impide crear dichos anticuerpos sin cursar enfermedad grave en muchos casos.


----------



## GongorayArgote (30 Dic 2022)

Es el último subidon de Covid, mayoritariamente leve, como el que se dio en España a principio de 2021.


----------



## Ursur (30 Dic 2022)

Te has puesto ya la cuarta @Erio-Eleuterio ? Lo has hecho por ti o por mi?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El gilipollas al que respondo no ha tenido en cuenta que me refiero a una sobremortalidad de 400.000 chinos al mes apenas tres semanas desde el fin de la política "cero Covid" en un ámbito de crecimiento exponencial de no implementar medidas.



Pues más o menos la misma sobremortalidad "oficial" cercana al 18% que hemos estado sufriendo en occidente. La noticia es que no hay noticia









España lidera el exceso de mortalidad en Europa


2022 pasará a la historia como el año más letal de los últimos cinco en nuestro país, que suma un aumento del 17% en el número de decesos




www.larazon.es


----------



## gester (30 Dic 2022)

Payoooooo .... Que me caducaban las dosis compradas porque la cuarta no la quería nadie ..... 

Mañana colas de gilipollas en los vacunodromos a ponerse la cuarta, que en Nochebuena de este año eran negacionistas de la cuarta pero la nochebuena del año pasado eran covidiotas ..... Joder, que estrés.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Te has puesto ya la cuarta @Erio-Eleuterio ? Lo has hecho por ti o por mi?



Eso se lo preguntas a los del Festival Metastásico derivado del colapso generado por los "catarros" a ver que te dicen...


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Dic 2022)

El catastrofista aviso de Luis Enjuanes sobre la COVID-19 en China y sus efectos en todo el mundo


Este conocido virólogo cree que la situación en China es preocupante




www.sport.es





Lo que estamos viviendo ahora es el mismo revuelo que se produjo en la multitud cuando el niño grito "EL REY ESTÁ DESNUDO".

China deja la politica covid-zero y no va a pasar nada,


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Dic 2022)

sigo y seguiré sin vacunarme


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues más o menos la misma sobremortalidad "oficial" cercana al 18% que hemos estado sufriendo en occidente. La noticia es que no hay noticia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada que ver, la sobremortalidad de Occidente es post-pandemica. La de China es pandémica todavía, es decir, les queda muchísima sobremortalidad con una población cada vez más caliente.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Dic 2022)

Susto o muerte


----------



## piensaflexible (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Porque se les ha ido de las manos en el momento que han eliminado esas medidas de Covid cero. No te enteras o qué?
> 
> En España no ves que no haya Covid, es que ya no se mide. Los anticuerpos generados minimizan las consecuencias pero ello no lo convierte en un virus innocuo. El problema de la población China es que no tienen anticuerpos por la política de Covid cero, ni están vacunados lo cual les impide crear dichos anticuerpos sin cursar enfermedad grave en muchos casos.



Que mal no están vacunados, tienen su propio sistema inmune limpio y sano sin efectos secundarios pobrecitos...que sarta de paridas todas juntas.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (30 Dic 2022)

Que cada uno piense lo que quiera pero vamos a ver una pequeña serie de noticias en orden cronológico. La primera es de hace un año. China libre de covid. La gente llena las discotecas. 
La segunda más reciente de principios de mes de diciembre. La gente está harta de la política de covid cero y la lía en ciudades chinas. Fuertes disturbios . ¿ Para qué mantener la política de cero covid si no pasa nada? Las protestas se extienden en China contra la política de covid cero

La tercera no la pongo pero ya la habréis visto. El gobierno cede y casualidades de la vida, las morgues chinas se llenan hasta arriba de cadáveres. No se dan cifras.

Esto nos abre al menos las siguientes posibilidades. 1 El covid siguió haciendo estragos en China y se silenció (difícil de creer en un país gobernado por un partido comunista garante de las libertades de la gente). Ahora le doy publicidad a lo que me estaba callando y negando y digo ¿ Veis?

Dos. El covid estaba controlado y aniquilado y tenía una gran utilidad para controlar a la población. Como la gente ya no muere quiere recuperar su poquieto de libertad y de repente (en un momento muy adecuado, la verdad) aparece una nueva variante más letal que las anteriores, que escapa de las vacunas ( ya sabéis que los virus mutan)

Tres. Control y disminución de la población. En mi entorno son muchas las personas que no se van a poner más dosis de la vacuna. Si suelto otro virus más letal, quizás se lo piensen. Controlo tu miedo y tu mente y me voy cargando gente débil ( más costosa para el erario público) y disidentes


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Jo tio, de verdad hace falta hacer el ridiculo con estos hilos a estas alturas?

Vais con el guion retrasado, no seais putos vagos y sacad ideas nuevas que no incluyan virus de fantasia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Que mal no están vacunados, tienen su propio sistema inmune limpio y sano sin efectos secundarios pobrecitos...que sarta de paridas todas juntas.



Ello no significa que todos los sistemas inmunitarios sean igual de eficientes. Habrá los que lo superen por si mismos, los que necesiten ayuda y los que aún con ayuda no lo superaran. El diferencial es la sobremortalidad derivada del colapso sanitario y eso solo lo libras con vacunas eficaces o haciendo que la población se contagie poco a poco y no en masa.


----------



## Ursur (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso se lo preguntas a los del Festival Metastásico derivado del colapso generado por los "catarros" a ver que te dicen...



Se lo preguntaré también a los bailarines del tiktok


----------



## piensaflexible (30 Dic 2022)

Si el Covid fuera tan letal y todo el rollo no habría asintomáticos, que es una parida de nueva creación no existente en la medicina anterior,sin pies ni cabeza ..al igual que suponer que no pasa nada por estar pegaditos en el metro gracias a llevar una mascarilla vieja con pelotitas..enserio la gente que se fuma? Si el Covid fuera malísimo los políticos no hubieran ido a convenciones y viajes todos juntitos y manitas desde el mes uno y mil cosas más que os hacen ver cómo tarados por creer que está historia es como la cuentan y el porque.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ello no significa que todos los sistemas inmunitarios sean igual de eficientes. Habrá los que lo superen por si mismos, los que necesiten ayuda y los que aún con ayuda no lo superaran. El diferencial es la sobremortalidad derivada del colapso sanitario.



¿De verdad te crees todas las tonterías que sueltas?

¿O nos estás vacilando?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Nada que ver, la sobremortalidad de Occidente es post-pandemica. La de China es pandémica todavía, es decir, les queda muchísima sobremortalidad con una población cada vez más caliente.



¿Y tú te crees todos esos datos "oficiales"? ¿Y te crees también que mil quinientos millones de chinos han conseguido ser aislados de una epidemia de coronavirus para comenzar a infectarse en masa justo ahora, después de declararse la epidemia oficialmente hace casi tres años?

Joder, pensaba que disponías de mayor sentido crítico


----------



## gester (30 Dic 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Si el Covid fuera tan letal y todo el rollo no habría asintomáticos, que es una parida de nueva creación no existente en la medicina anterior,sin pies ni cabeza ..al igual que suponer que no pasa nada por estar pegaditos en el metro gracias a llevar una mascarilla vieja con pelotitas..enserio la gente que se fuma? Si el Covid fuera malísimo los políticos no hubieran ido a convenciones y viajes todos juntitos y manitas desde el mes uno y mil cosas más que os hacen ver cómo tarados por creer que está historia es como la cuentan y el porque.



Las Mascarillas no se han llevado en los hospitales nada más que para operar hasta que apareció el covid. Deber ser que antes no había virus pululando por los hospitales libremente.

He tenido gente ingresada en neumología (pulmón) antes del covid y allí no llevaba mascarilla ni el tato. Pero nada, ahora una mascarilla de tela de cortina o una de papel usada desde el principio de la pandemia es un escudo mega protector excepto para los catarros y las gripes, que esos virus si traspasan semejante muro de seguridad.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿De verdad te crees todas las tonterías que sueltas?
> 
> ¿O nos estás vacilando?



Hay una parte de la medicina que lo estudia, se llama epidemiología.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hay una parte de la medicina que lo estudia, se llama epidemiología.



¿En serio?

¿Lo aprendiste en Barrio Sésamo?






https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/todo-es-parte-del-plan-la-vacuna-destruye-el-sistema-inmunologico-de-forma-permanente.1468136/post-43359676




ESPABILA


----------



## PROM (30 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente muere diariamente de catarro común o gripe en un país de 1.400 millones de personas?



Pues si en España mueren diariamente unas 1100 personas, haz la cuenta que hoy estoy vago. Pero tienen que ser muchas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿En serio?
> 
> ¿Lo aprendiste en Barrio Sésamo?



Si vienes haciendo el subnormal no te sorprendas de que te trate como tal. 

Epidemiología, si. Lo buscas y vuelves.


----------



## lagartiniano (30 Dic 2022)

De china no podemos creernos nada, pero la vez que encerraron a la población en España, pof estas fechas se empezó a hablar del covid en china y de que aquí no pasaba nada, esperemos al 9 de marzo a ver si la historia se repite.

Y la población en general ya es demasiado borrega, si vuelven a tragar con todo, y los primeros van a ser los de "ya no me pongo más vacunas" en cuanto les restrinjan un poquito, no me va a extrañar nada.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> De china no podemos creernos nada, pero la vez que encerraron a la población en España, pof estas fechas se empezó a hablar del covid en china y de que aquí no pasaba nada, esperemos al 9 de marzo a ver si la historia se repite.
> 
> Y la población en general ya es demasiado borrega, si vuelven a tragar con todo, y los primeros van a ser los de "ya no me pongo más vacunas" en cuanto les restrinjan un poquito, no me va a extrañar nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308728



Por eso mismo, al no poder creernos nada no podemos descartar que tengan 50k palmeras todos los días. 

Hombre, a nivel epidemiológico no hemos hecho nada que no estuviese inventado, probablemente desmedido, pero no por ello fuera de manual. En cualquier caso si los chinos chapan, nosotros tenemos que chapar a riesgo de inflacionar sobremanera de no hacerlo. No se puede exigir libertad con la producción de otros, esto es así guste o no.


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Dic 2022)

Que a final del próximo año va a haber unos cuantos millones de chinos más que ahora ni cotiza.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (30 Dic 2022)

En China y en Rusia me da la impresión de que entre que exageran sus beneficios los gobiernos de allí, y que en Europa y EEUU poco menos que son el demonio es muy difícil saber con exactitud que pasa.


----------



## Pajirri (30 Dic 2022)

me pondré las 4ta, asi de golpe sin pasar por la 1 ni 2 ni 3era.

todo sea x las noticias que dais.

me a veis asustado.


----------



## grom (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es colapso? Preguntárselo a los que están sufriendo el Festival Metastásico....



Si a mi no se me pone en los cojones atenderte, no, no es colapso.

Y a los del festival metastasico, que no se hubieran pinchao. Pena = cero.


----------



## gold digger (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## grom (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sobremortalidad apenas un mes tras el fin de las políticas Covid cero, insisto.



Hace falta tener los huevos como cabezas de enano para mencionar "sobremortalidad" sin mencionar "vacunas"


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

No tiene nada que ver, no salis del bucle. 

22 de Enero año nuevo chino, si se infecta media China y tienen que volver a paralizar la producción eso se traduce en más inflación, es decir, profundizar en la estanflación y tipos más elevados de cara a situar la demanda a los niveles de la oferta. 

Sois más simples que una peonza macho...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Dic 2022)

Justo cuando las imágenes de la política del cero covid habían hecho que se relajasen, resulta que ahoa aumenta...anda y que les den por el culo con sus mentiras, sus timo test y sus mierdas.

Si resulta que China es la alternativa a USA , que también tiene un gobierno covidiano...eso implica que todos los bandos enfrentados está controlados por la misma mano.


----------



## grom (30 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No, ni mucho menos, estan acojonados por que no paran de palmar, cosa que antes no pasaba..... antes era uno muy de vez en cuando que te enterabas y tal....... ahora es rara la semana que no te enteres de algo y ademas ya no uno, ahora de dos en dos.



Que no se hubieran pinchado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

grom dijo:


> Si a mi no se me pone en los cojones atenderte, no, no es colapso.
> 
> Y a los del festival metastasico, que no se hubieran pinchao. Pena = cero.



El Festival Metastásico viene derivado de la falta de atención en forma de subdiagnosticacion.


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Claro, claro... viniendo del gobierno chino, me los creo a pies juntillas.



Pues igual que de nuestro gobierno. Tu te crees algo?


----------



## grom (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El Festival Metastásico viene derivado de la falta de atención en forma de subdiagnosticacion.



Si, si. 

Y de las vacunas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Pues igual que de nuestro gobierno. Tu te crees alg



Todos mienten, el tema es si lo hacen en forma de exceso o defecto. En este caso si se filtran 12000 muertos diarios me temo que se acercan más a 50k que, a 10k.


----------



## Annunakis (30 Dic 2022)

Hechos objetivos dice el trollazo.

No me creo una mierda de lo que digan los chinos, los medios de desinformación o perro Sánchez.

Ya están con la campaña de terror otra vez y los borregos llorando.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

grom dijo:


> Si, si.
> 
> Y de las vacunas.



Me quedo con la evidente realidad antes que con las conspiraciones. Por pragmatismo más que nada.

Dar citas a un año vista a pacientes con 7 meses de esperanza de vida, no creo que sea cosa de las vacunas.


----------



## Agilipollado (30 Dic 2022)

Como si mueren 50000 chinos, me la suda. O como si mueren 50000 españoles ( la mayoria serian paguiteros ). Sólo me preocupa mi vida y bueno, la de algunos españoles de bien, que algunos pocos hay.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Vaya paises pones de ejemplo. Si para creer al INE hay que hacer un gran esfuerzo, creerse a esos va más allá de un acto de fe.


----------



## medion_no (30 Dic 2022)

Todo mentiras. Tenian politica covid 0 supuestamente, supuestamente claro, como todo lo que hace esta gente. Mentiras.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Como si mueren 50000 chinos, me la suda. O como si mueren 50000 españoles ( la mayoria serian paguiteros ). Sólo me preocupa mi vida y bueno, la de algunos españoles de bien, que algunos pocos hay.



Agilipollado, haces honor a tu nick. Que mueran 50k afecta a tu vida de forma directa y las posibles medidas impuestas por el PCCh para evitarlo ni te cuento...


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Dic 2022)

Todo esta pinicula global plandémica se solucionaba si la gente tuviera los santos cojones de repartir palomo a los propagadores del miedo que viven a costa de difundir las mentiras de los que les pagan el sueldo. La zona cero del virus esta en esos edificios acristalados donde echan el cuerpo miles de jetas, gandules y sinverguenzas que se jactan de "informar" a la chusma asustadiza obediente y sumisa. Repartiendo vacuna palomiza a los grandes contagiadores que van sin mascarilla porque ellos lo valen y tienen la suerte de tener "techos altos" sobre sus cabezas, se acababan las plandemias en cero coma. La chusmaza tiene lo que se merece por gilipollas y deben fenecer minolles porque así esta planeado por los dueños del cotarro.
Aluterio!! pasa el contacto del moraco que te suministra el chocolate culero y no dejes de visitar a tu centro tiktokero de confianza para pincharte la sexta salvadora.


----------



## manstein (30 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> NO EXISTE NINGÚN VIRUS.



Sí, ahora sí. El virus es la "vacuna"


----------



## Infierno Existencial (30 Dic 2022)

Ojalá. Pero no, es mentira todo


----------



## thefuckingfury (30 Dic 2022)

Ahora solo falta que prohíban las importaciones de mierda chinesca del todo a 1 € o le metan unos buenos aranceles.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Es que como decias que en Ucrania no existía sobremortalidad por eso digo.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Porque se les ha ido de las manos en el momento que han eliminado esas medidas de Covid cero. No te enteras o qué?
> 
> En España no ves que no haya Covid, es que ya no se mide. Los anticuerpos generados minimizan las consecuencias pero ello no lo convierte en un virus innocuo. El problema de la población China es que no tienen anticuerpos por la política de Covid cero, ni están vacunados lo cual les impide crear dichos anticuerpos sin cursar enfermedad grave en muchos casos.



millones de trillones

menudas pelis te montas para explicar catarros, gripes y neumonías.

Los hilos plandemistas veo que pueden ir fuera del subforo capado para que los vea todo el mundo.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Todo esta pinicula global plandémica se solucionaba si la gente tuviera los santos cojones de repartir palomo a los propagadores del miedo que viven a costa de difundir las mentiras de los que les pagan el sueldo. La zona cero del virus esta en esos edificios acristalados donde echan el cuerpo miles de jetas, gandules y sinverguenzas que se jactan de "informar" a la chusma asustadiza obediente y sumisa. Repartiendo vacuna palomiza a los grandes contagiadores que van sin mascarilla porque ellos lo valen y tienen la suerte de tener "techos altos" sobre sus cabezas, se acababan las plandemias en cero coma. La chusmaza tiene lo que se merece por gilipollas y deben fenecer minolles porque así esta planeado por los dueños del cotarro.




Ya ha llegado el troll.

Culpando a los pobres de la riqueza de los ricos.

Van a usar todo, medios, policías, justicia contra gente indefensa...eres un miserable de proporciones bíblicas en suelos muy bajos.

Vamos a pelear, contra ellos y contra ti.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Dic 2022)

aqui aplaHudiremos a las 20:00, como fraudez ordene


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> El que se crea lo de las cepas es un CEPORRO



Totalmente. Pero esas chorradas son las que creen los medicos. O sea que fijtate lo bien atendidos que estamos. Y lo de que esas cepas surgen de mutaciones contradiciendo a su propia bibliografía ya es cum laude en el frenopático. Pero hoy la "ciencia" es eso, otra cosa que va en picada como el resto.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

¿Otro murciélago chino infector? ¿O esta vez el bicho es ruso?


----------



## Patito Feo (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.




Poblacion china 1500 MILLONES.

Tasa de mortalidad normal ( en este caso de España ) 9,49 porl MIL
es decir 9490 por millon. X 1500 = 14.235.000 / 365 dias = 39.000 personas diarias mueren en china con la tasa de mortalidad normal de España, el segundo pais mas lonjevo del mundo, asi que en china lo normal seria unos 100.000 al dia. Pues que quieres que te diga. Esos 1500 me parecen calderilla.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Tú también cm?


----------



## frankie83 (30 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente muere diariamente de catarro común o gripe en un país de 1.400 millones de personas?



60mln de personas al año escuché por un comentarista.. eso viene a ser casi 200k al día!!!


----------



## Miomio (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Vaya paises pones de ejemplo. Si para creer al INE hay que hacer un gran esfuerzo, creerse a esos va más allá de un acto de fe.



De una cosa puedes estar seguro: si el covid fuese relevante en alguno de los sitios plagados de ongs que viven de llorar e intentar hacerte sentir culpable lo sabrías garantizado 100 por mil. 

De los países del Este de Europa no digo nada. Según los datos que han dado han tenido más mortalidad por covid que la media y menos sobremortalidad posterior. Se puede interpretar de muchas maneras. 

Pero en cuanto a África, con un tanto por ciento minúsculo de vacunados, si hubiese pegado mínimamente lo tendríamos hasta en la sopa. Y más desde el año pasado con la población primermundista ya 'protegida'. Tendríamos chorrocientos artículos y anuncios apelando a nuestra solidaridad, culpándonos y mostrando imágenes penosas. 

Tú y yo sabemos que ni debe ser gran cosa si la fe es la vacuna debe ser mucha cuando los políticos han dejado caducarse millones sin donarlas para allí. Y qué político no querría colgarse esa medalla?


----------



## frankie83 (30 Dic 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> De una cosa puedes estar seguro: si el covid fuese relevante en alguno de los sitios plagados de ongs que viven de llorar e intentar hacerte sentir culpable lo sabrías garantizado 100 por mil.
> 
> De los países del Este de Europa no digo nada. Según los datos que han dado han tenido más mortalidad por covid que la media y menos sobremortalidad posterior. Se puede interpretar de muchas maneras.
> 
> ...



Y en la India que no murió nadie prácticamente? No, no cuela..


----------



## ajmens (30 Dic 2022)

Op= comunity manager


----------



## Miomio (30 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Y en la India que no murió nadie prácticamente? No, no cuela..



En la India después de ser vendida como el nuevo escenario apocalíptico cuando les llegó el virus...desapareció misteriosamente de las pantallas y portadas dejando que se pasasen los 15 minutos de atención del televidente.

La razón: que una vez pasado el impacto oficial las cifras pasaron a ser muy discretas muy rápidamente aún con la población si vacunar prácticamente. También es verdad que ellos desarrollaron y distribuyeron sus propias vacunas y en acuerdo con astrazeneca de forma rápida y antes que en muchos otros lugares, pero el pico ya había pasado y al final la vacuna más efectiva resultó ser la omicron, como en todos los lados.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Op= comunity manager



Si, del Vaticano.No te jode....


----------



## ajmens (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, del Vaticano, no te jode....



Te tengo en el punto de mira de hace años. Ya canta demasiado. Cambiate de usuario porque este ya lo has quemado.


----------



## Akira. (30 Dic 2022)

Gilipollas follavacunas abre hilo sin contenido y llega a 18 páginas de forma mágica.


----------



## Eric Finch (30 Dic 2022)

En _Xina_ ese número de muertos es calderilla.

Y lo de la cepa más letal suena a propaganda de una nueva película.


----------



## baifo (30 Dic 2022)

Ésta vez sí... seguro además.


----------



## elpaguitas (30 Dic 2022)

y los turistas podran entrar sin pcr, y nadie protesta.


----------



## Eremita (30 Dic 2022)

Y que fue de la cepa perro del infierno?
Los chinos comen perro.


----------



## vettonio (30 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Y en la India que no murió nadie prácticamente? No, no cuela..



En India hubo una escabechina del copón en 2021.
Tira de hemeroteca.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En India hubo una escabechina del copón en 2021.
> Tira de hemeroteca.



Si si, muertos por habitantes inferiores al de cualquier economía desarrollada


----------



## hyugaa (30 Dic 2022)

Lo que venga de China ya no me lo creo


----------



## perrosno (30 Dic 2022)

Venga, queremos ver de nuevo como construyen los nohospitales y el teatrito de las caidas y demás. Coño ya, que se metan el teatro por el culo. A ver si la borregada despierta, aunque lo dudo.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

*Regresan los bozales en 3, 2, 1...*


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Dic 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Gilipollas follavacunas abre hilo sin contenido y llega a 18 páginas de forma mágica.



y fuera del subforo covid. @calopez


----------



## HaCHa (30 Dic 2022)

Yo, como os dije, estoy haciendo las maletas.
La ola que viene os la vais a comer sin absolutamente ninguno de los profesionales con los que me junté durante las primeras.
De hecho, la gran mayoría del personal sanitario que me consta que os fue sacando de la pandemia anterior se ha marchado o se está marchando ya.

Que tengáis suertecilla con los ambulatorios cerrados, los hospitales sin personal y esos refuerzos que os estáis trayendo a mil pavetes mensuales desde las facus de ciencias de la salud de Cuba, Marruecos y Ecuador. A los que estábamos en Esñapa ya no nos vais a pagar más con aplausos, acusaciones absurdas y, a la larga, despidos.

Conque seguid recortando y votando a los que os desmontan la seguridad social y diciendo que el personal sanitario intenta mataros a todos.


----------



## George Orwell (30 Dic 2022)

Ya vale de tocar los huevos. Si queréis salir a tocar las palmas en el balcón, nadie os lo impide.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (30 Dic 2022)

Ya están los gorropapelalbal haciendo cola con el bozal bien prieto para ponerse la cuarta, la quinta y mil si hace falta.


JAJAJAJA


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo, como os dije, estoy haciendo las maletas.
> La ola que viene os la vais a comer sin absolutamente ninguno de los profesionales con los que me junté durante las primeras.
> De hecho, la gran mayoría del personal sanitario que me consta que os fue sacando de la pandemia anterior se ha marchado o se está marchando ya.
> 
> ...



de puta madre


----------



## grom (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Me quedo con la evidente realidad antes que con las conspiraciones. Por pragmatismo más que nada.
> 
> Dar citas a un año vista a pacientes con 7 meses de esperanza de vida, no creo que sea cosa de las vacunas.



La realidad es que os habeis pinchado y hay un exceso de mortalidad "que no se sabe porque"

Cierra los ojos muy fuerte colega. No te va a servir de nada.


----------



## Jahco81 (30 Dic 2022)

Ya han dado la orden de pánico. Adelante.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (30 Dic 2022)

Como decidan cerrar todo va a ser una pena, la economía lo notará un montón, con lo bien que ibamos ya...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Está en el ADN neanderthal de la etnia Yamato.

Que se preparen en Japon y Corea que son los próximos.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Dic 2022)

12.000, vaya cutres. Antes los propagandistas daban cifras de verdad.


----------



## NewAge (30 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo, como os dije, estoy haciendo las maletas.
> La ola que viene os la vais a comer sin absolutamente ninguno de los profesionales con los que me junté durante las primeras.
> De hecho, la gran mayoría del personal sanitario que me consta que os fue sacando de la pandemia anterior se ha marchado o se está marchando ya.
> 
> ...



Tú vete practicando bailecitos para el tik tok gilipollas, ponte a currar anda. Marchando dice el sin vergüenza...


----------



## jiren (30 Dic 2022)

han estado mucho tiempo encerrados, a la que han tenido contacto con el exterior se ha liado, obviamente se va a usar para intentar lavar la inutilidad de la vacuna pfiezer, diciendo que esto pasa porque sus vacunas son una mierda cuando estas son iguales


----------



## FOYETE (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Cuánto te vas a arrepentir en pocos años. Cuando te veas pidiendo permiso para salir de tu barrio y para comprar más papel higiénico de la cuenta.


----------



## ciudadlibre (30 Dic 2022)

abrazar a un chino, cuenta como quinta dosis de vacuna?


----------



## arevacoali (30 Dic 2022)

Asusta viejas, soltando mierda sin ninguna prueba.

Encima insultan a la inteligencia, exigiendo vacunación cuando está súper demostrado que las vacunas no immunizan, tontos, que son muy tontos.

Y más tontos los que se lo creen todo.

Ir corriendo a poneros la 4, que si no hay que tirar las vacunas.

China tiene un 90% de vacunados y eso de que las vacunas de aquí son las buenas, me peto y me parto.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Lo que venga de China ya no me lo creo



Es que esto no viene de china, viene de nosotros


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Id a poneros el refuerzo, este ya es el que te da la inmunización. Yo ya tengo cita. Saludos.


----------



## Albion (30 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo, como os dije, estoy haciendo las maletas.
> La ola que viene os la vais a comer sin absolutamente ninguno de los profesionales con los que me junté durante las primeras.
> De hecho, la gran mayoría del personal sanitario que me consta que os fue sacando de la pandemia anterior se ha marchado o se está marchando ya.
> 
> ...



Cierra al salir.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Dic 2022)

Tres años de terror y el virus viene de la zona del covid cero, vakuñas, confinamiento y cierres... no de África que no se han enterado de la pandemia.


----------



## skinnyemail (30 Dic 2022)

A ver si el gilipollas pro comunista este de mierda cae.


----------



## el segador (30 Dic 2022)

en china deben morir al año más de 10 millones de chinos de muerte "natural", 12000 chinos caidos por 365 dias son 4,38 millones al año más, tampoco es mucho


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)

Todavía estamos dándole céntimos al troll???

Madre mía...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (30 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Uno o dos casos que afortunadamente fueron millones y conviertieron al covid en un catarrito más.
> 
> Salu2



Y al "Palacio de Hielo" reconvertido otra vez en pista de patinaje en ná, le faltó agregar.


----------



## Le Truhan (30 Dic 2022)

Que vergüenza de covidiotas


----------



## Snowball (30 Dic 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Y al "Palacio de Hielo" reconvertido otra vez en pista de patinaje en ná, le faltó agregar.



Volveras q postear noticias repetidas sobre "antivacunas" muertos por Covid que en su lecho de muerte se arrepentian?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo, como os dije, estoy haciendo las maletas.
> La ola que viene os la vais a comer sin absolutamente ninguno de los profesionales con los que me junté durante las primeras.
> De hecho, la gran mayoría del personal sanitario que me consta que os fue sacando de la pandemia anterior se ha marchado o se está marchando ya.
> 
> ...



AY DIOH MIOH


----------



## bibliotecario3 (30 Dic 2022)

aviso a borregos digoo navegantes id preparando el brazo que os toca renovar la cartilla perruna la 3º dosis de rerefuerzo no se va a poner sola


----------



## JoseII (30 Dic 2022)

12.000 muertos al día, en un país de ¿cuantos miles de millones de chinos?
¿Cual es la mortalidad esperada diaria en ese país?


Población china 1,412 miles de millones

Eso si que los chino se hagan PCR anales si quieren entrarn en la UE me parece bien, que pagen por lo que hicieron.


----------



## cimarrón (30 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo, como os dije, estoy haciendo las maletas.
> La ola que viene os la vais a comer sin absolutamente ninguno de los profesionales con los que me junté durante las primeras.
> De hecho, la gran mayoría del personal sanitario que me consta que os fue sacando de la pandemia anterior se ha marchado o se está marchando ya.
> 
> ...



¿qué cojones intenta? Mas efectividad protocolaria no la ha visto pol pot ni stalin juntos.


----------



## Snowball (30 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo, como os dije, estoy haciendo las maletas.
> La ola que viene os la vais a comer sin absolutamente ninguno de los profesionales con los que me junté durante las primeras.
> De hecho, la gran mayoría del personal sanitario que me consta que os fue sacando de la pandemia anterior se ha marchado o se está marchando ya.
> 
> ...



Pues tenga cuidado por el extranjero... que en esos paises te hacen TRABAJAR y EVALUACIONES* sin que les importe una mierda tu condicion politica o tu pertenencia a un sindicato....*

La burbuja funcionarial que hay en Ejpaña no se estira allende nuestras fronteras... avisado está


----------



## Snowball (30 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Como decidan cerrar todo va a ser una pena, la economía lo notará un montón, con lo bien que ibamos ya...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308877



Esta bautizando o exorcisando?


----------



## Busher (30 Dic 2022)

Cepa BF7... vaya nombre mas inapropiado. Suena a Aston Martin molon... te hablan de un BF7 y el cuerpo te pide pillate uno, o mas.

Para asustar a la gente iba mejor lo de las cepas con origenes tercermundistas en plan "Cepa india" o los nombres de pelicula futurista cataclismica asi como "Virus Omega Plus". Para superar eso no deberian haberse pasado a esto del BF7 que suena a "estoy deseando verlo en el salon del automovil" sino a algo mas "Cepa Thanos", "Variante Cerberus ciclodeath" o cosas asi mas de dar miedo a los langostos y charos aburridas, que son su publico objetivo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Dic 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> 12.000 muertos al día, en un país de ¿cuantos miles de millones de chinos?
> ¿Cual es la mortalidad esperada diaria en ese país?
> 
> 
> ...




Menudo razonamiento de mierda, quién te ha dicho que los 1.412 millones están infectados??

la letalidad es sobre el total de infectados con esa cepa no sobre el total de habitantes de un país.

Si hubiera una cepa que matara 12.000 personas al día sobre pongamos 10 millones de infectados sería una locura pero según tu razonamiento no pasaría nada porque solo mata a 12.000 de 1.400 millones de chinos o ya pongamos de 8.000 millones de habitantes de la tierra.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (30 Dic 2022)

China es uno de los paises del mundo en el que mas porcentaje de la población tiene la "pauta completa". cosa normal dado que si no estabas vacunado y con el green pass al día, no puede ni salir de casa prácticamente. Cosa que todos lo kibidiotas obvian en sus comentarios y de lo que no se hace mención en ningún medio de desinformacion. 

Datos: COVID-19 - Vacunas administradas 2022

A pesar de ello, para los kobidiotas, ponen en marcha el asustometro a ver si cuela (Colara, la gente ha demostrado ser subnormal en una inmensa mayoria).


----------



## trukutruku (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> China asolada por la cepa Covid BF.7: colas en los tanatorios, sin medicamentos y datos contradictorios
> 
> 
> China se encuentra completamente desolada por la nueva cepa Covid BF.7: interminables colas en los tanatorios y sin medicamentos.
> ...



Propaganda otanera
Joder erio pareces nuevo


----------



## JoseII (30 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Menudo razonamiento de mierda, quién te ha dicho que los 1.412 millones están infectados??
> 
> la letalidad es sobre el total de infectados con esa cepa no sobre el total de habitantes de un país.
> 
> Si hubiera una cepa que matara 12.000 personas al día sobre pongamos 10 millones de infectados sería una locura pero según tu razonamiento no pasaría nada porque solo mata a 12.000 de 1.400 millones de chinos o ya pongamos de 8.000 millones de habitantes de la tierra.




Yo hablo de mortalidad y usted de letalidad.

Mortalidad sobre el total de la población, letalidad como dice usted sobre infectados

Ya volveís a salir de vuestras cavernas los epidemiologos a querer meternos en la edad de piedra.

¿No esta occidente vacunado?
¿No nos hemos reinfectado a cascoporro con omicrom, delta, gamma y su puta madre?
¿No era justo lo que decían los veterinarios que pasaría, olas, y olas hasta que desapareciera?

Pues ahora que los chinos apechugen.

Las mutaciones no vendrán por que los chinos se reinfecten sino por las "vacunas" a casco porro como pasó en Europa hace un año, ya que hacen una presión de selección enorme sobre un bicho con alta capacidad de mutar


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Dic 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Propaganda otanera
> Joder erio pareces nuevo



¿Desde cuando se hace cola en un tanatorio?


----------



## Persea (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



el unico hecho objetivo es que al dia mueren millones de personas en todo el mundo, no se como a estas alturas todavia alguien tiene la desfachatez de abrir un hilo asi en este foro, so escoria, dos años de tortura y todavia pedis mas mierda que tragar.


----------



## yixikh (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## jaimegvr (30 Dic 2022)

Pues el TC ya ha sentenciado, los confinamientos son inconstitucionales en España.


----------



## ErListo (30 Dic 2022)

Fuente, mis cojones.


----------



## Karma bueno (30 Dic 2022)

*¡¡¡ OJALA !!!*


----------



## Karma bueno (30 Dic 2022)

Si se mueren los chinos, el planeta Ya estara salvado...


----------



## silverwindow (30 Dic 2022)

Hay que confinar.
Duramente.
Inoculese bajo arresto y pena de carcel.


----------



## Bye Felicia (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

¿Vuelven las mascarillas?


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

El chino de mi barrio no lleva bozal ni ha cerrado. Nada por lo que preucuparse.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Dic 2022)

12.000 al día en China? Igual está muriendo gente de menos.


----------



## Antiparras (30 Dic 2022)

si cuentan los "muertos por covid" igual que aquí, me parecen hasta pocos


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Dic 2022)

Cuántas veces hemos muerto ya?


----------



## v4vendetta (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



Tengo dos amigas en China las dos lo han pillado y ninguna esta para morirse y ninguna se ha vacunado, ni letal ni mierdas


----------



## oldesnake (30 Dic 2022)

Manda cojones que os fieis de los datos de china, cuando ese país es una puta dictadura que oculta todo lo que le conviene. No habéis aprendido nada ni sabéis los motivos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Dic 2022)

Hasta que llevemos puesta 6 dosis no pararán


----------



## Debunker (30 Dic 2022)

Difícil es saber que pasa en China, hace 3 semanas nos decían que la política covid 0 de china era de locura porque ni moría gente ni había casi infectados y nos mostraban protestas muy agresivas de la población exigiendo el final del las rectricciones y encierros.

Apenas dos semanas después resulta que la población china está infectada al 50%, los hospitales colapsados y peor aún que en 2020 y claro chinos llegando a todo el mundo en general y a Europa en particular, difundiendo el virus.

O sea que volvemos a 2020 y mucho peor porque llueve sobre mojado, la sanidad echa unos zorros que aún no se ha recuperado de la anterior ola, y la economía para que decir , encima agravada con el conflicto de Ucrania.

O sea esto es una vuelta de tuerca y gorda, lo peor, nos pongamos como nos pongamos y creamos lo que sea, lo que va a ser, va a ser , así que prepararos para enfilar el año que va a ser de infarto.


----------



## Ponix (30 Dic 2022)

Covid nuevamente para detener la economía y com ella el consumo energético. Pues ok.


----------



## Pepeprisas (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.


----------



## meanboy (30 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> 12.000 al día en China? Igual está muriendo gente de menos.



La media de muertos diaria en europa son del 1x 1000. Todavia me faltan 2000 para llegar a la media.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Difícil es saber que pasa en China




Pues igual que aquí.


----------



## Snowball (30 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1309082



Pues ya veras cuando gobierne el Menguele Gallego...


----------



## tomasjos (30 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues ya veras cuando gobierne el Menguele Gallego...



Estoy de acuerdo, en lo que a ese tema se refiere, Feijoo es más peligroso que Sánchez, que ya es decir


----------



## tomasjos (30 Dic 2022)

Esos números son inferiores a los de España. Para que fuera como aquí en los peores momentos tendríamos que hablar de 40000 al dia


----------



## usuario baneado (30 Dic 2022)

Dosemil muertoh ar dia en un país de 1300M. Si en la India ya palman 2000 al dia por cagar al aire libre.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente muere diariamente de catarro común o gripe en un país de 1.400 millones de personas?



pues eso


----------



## Morgan el gato (30 Dic 2022)

Te engañan como a chino, mejor te cantas un villancico


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.



He visto unos ataúdes en imágenes provenientes del régimen chino y se trata del fin del mundo.

La saluc pública hezpanhola (máximos históricos de mortalidac, mortalidac x5 en menores de 12 años etc.) ya se fué a tomar por culo debido al veneno vacuñatorio antes de que empezará está propaganda para cabezahuecas, covimbéciles y telecreyentes, pero eso es lo de menos: hay que hacer encierros y poner bozales de perro obligatorios.

Dedíquese a las predicciones económicas.

Tampoco se le dan bien y a menudo hace el ridículo, pero al menos no intenta tomar el pelo a las gente de manera tan magufa y miserable.

Boa sorte, CM.


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Te has leído la noticia?
> 
> Las medidas adoptadas son que los asintomáticos podrán pasar la cuarentena en sus casas y que no será obligatorio la PCR para acceder a determinados lugares.
> 
> ...



No manipulo. No entiendo bien tu mensaje y lo quieres decir porque no sigo lo que pasa en China. Los medios dicen que el 7 de diciembre se rompio con la politica de covid cero y tu dices que es mentira pero no se en que te basas o a que te refieres.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Dic 2022)

No se puede consentir que en un país de mil millones y pico de personas mueran 12000 al día. Hay que tomar ya medidas expeditivas y cazar sin contemplaciones a los díscolos obsesionados con la libertad.


----------



## Cruzado (30 Dic 2022)

Queremos "shows" de calidad, como las peliuclas de jewllywood

12.000 al dia es una puta mierda, con eso se asustara una vieja chocha. Hasta que no sean 100.000 al dia y veamos videos de palas escavadoras enterreando montañas de cadaveres no es ni una minicrisis

Aun me sigo partiendo la caja de la pandemia y la neurosis social.


----------



## jota1971 (30 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver,.... esto prueba que los CONFINAMIENTOS NO SON SANOS....hay que infectarse y Inmunizarse, la Imnunidad del Rebaño de toda la vida,...nuestros niños pequeños despues de dos años con mascarilla van todos bien jodidos...habrá bajas entre los más debiles, Si, como toda la vida......Es algo Natural.....


----------



## jefe de la oposición (30 Dic 2022)

Se vienen sorpresas y cositas muy pronto


----------



## estupeharto (30 Dic 2022)

Pero ¿Reconocemos que se trata de una PLANdemia o tampoco?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tlistakel (30 Dic 2022)

Vacunar vacunar y vacunar; confinar confinar y confinar
y cuantos más vacunados mejor, y cuantos más viejos y enfermos crónicos confinados mejor

me he vuelto filántropo, como la plutocracia

más aparcamiento para los puracepas

pd: solo me falta ser pedofilo para parecerme a ellos


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Queremos "shows" de calidad, como las peliuclas de jewllywood
> 
> 12.000 al dia es una puta mierda, con eso se asustara una vieja chocha. Hasta que no sean 100.000 al dia y veamos videos de palas escavadoras enterreando montañas de cadaveres no es ni una minicrisis
> 
> Aun me sigo partiendo la caja de la pandemia y la neurosis social.



En dos días salen videos de chinos construyendo un hospital en una semana y desinfectando las calles. No juegues con la inteligencia de nuestros políticos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Queremos "shows" de calidad, como las peliuclas de jewllywood
> 
> 12.000 al dia es una puta mierda, con eso se asustara una vieja chocha. Hasta que no sean 100.000 al dia y veamos videos de palas escavadoras enterreando montañas de cadaveres no es ni una minicrisis
> 
> Aun me sigo partiendo la caja de la pandemia y la neurosis social.



100.000 al día lo tienes en dos semanas si no lo paran. Es lo que tiene los ámbitos exponenciales.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No manipulo. No entiendo bien tu mensaje y lo quieres decir porque no sigo lo que pasa en China. Los medios dicen que el 7 de diciembre se rompio con la politica de covid cero y tu dices que es mentira pero no se en que te basas o a que te refieres.




No seas falso. Lo que dice es que podrán pasar algunas cuarentenas en sus casas y que no se pedirán PCR en alguna ocasión.

Repito. No de eliminaron las políticas de covid cero en China.


Por otro lado en África jamás de han pedido ninguna medida y nunca han infectado s nadie y viven con absoluta indiferencia todo esto.


----------



## socrates99 (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 100.000 al día lo tienes en dos semanas si no lo paran. Es lo que tiene los ámbitos exponenciales.



Claro claro,como la otra vez.
Sacar el comodín del Chino negro.
Hasta que no caigan al día 1 millón,poco miedo.
Y aún así se pegarían cinco años a ese ritmo para extinguirse todos…casi nada el margen que tienen.
Eso si,sin borregos para empinzoñar las farmacéuticas pasan a mejor vida.


----------



## Segismunda (30 Dic 2022)

EL REAL VIRUS NO DESCANSA ESTO SE SABÍA Y ES PRECISO SER CAUTOS


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (30 Dic 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Yo solo se que se va a volver a poner una mascarilla y encerrarse su putisima madre.
> Como si palma todo el puto planeta.



Volver? Ja ja ja


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Dic 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Claro claro,como la otra vez.
> Sacar el comodín del Chino negro.
> Hasta que no caigan al día 1 millón,poco miedo.
> Y aún así se pegarían cinco años a ese ritmo para extinguirse todos…casi nada el margen que tienen.
> Eso si,sin borregos para empinzoñar las farmacéuticas pasan a mejor vida.



Cómo la otra vez que no pasó nada dices? Claro que si guapi.

Al chino negro se lo fundieron porque no sabían ni lo que le metieron. No es que se volviera negro, es su cuerpo sufrió una intensa reacción a la sobremedicación. Algún día saldrán a la luz las barbaridades que se hicieron mucho más cerca de nosotros, de eso se ha hablado poco o nada.


----------



## voltaire (30 Dic 2022)

No va a pasar nada. 

Aquí mi aportación a este hilo cuñesco total. En 25 pág. apenas se aportan cuatro fuentes... Energúmenos.


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es que se volvería negro



Sí, se volvieron NEGROCS y es imposible verificar que ninguno de estos dos actores haya muerto:









Yi Fan y Hu Weifeng: los médicos chinos que se volvieron negros y trabajaron con el descubridor del covid


Su historia ha sido una de las más increíbles que nos han dejado estos dos años de pandemia donde, a día de hoy, siguen existiendo muchas incógnitas




www.cope.es


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> EL REAL VIRUS NO DESCANSA ESTO SE SABÍA Y ES PRECISO SER CAUTOS



Señora, llevamos ya tres años esperándolo con decenas de inspecciones reglamentarias a hospitales sin pillarlo.

Si esto fuera tan contagioso y peligroso ya estaría en la tumba habiendo generado miles de cuentagios a mi alrededor por no tomar precauciones: sin bozal, dando las manos a los hombres y besos a las mujeres, participación en muchedumbres, por supuesto sin vacuñar, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (30 Dic 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> 108.333 días hacen falta para que mueran todos los chinos, siempre y cuando no nazca ninguno más, eso equivale a 297 años.
> 
> ¿Qué clase de mierda de pandemia es esa? ... no se llamará mortalidad media normal ¿no?



Sólo le doy un tank porque no se pueden poner más. Acaso este razonamiento, a todos los niveles de razonamiento sobre la manipulación "pandemica" es tan difícil de conseguir por el común de los mortales occidentales.
Como sociedad creo que estamos claramente involucionando.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tails (30 Dic 2022)

Todos opositores


----------



## FeiJiao (30 Dic 2022)

Y con esa subnormalidad de confinamientos draconianos que solo sirven para joder la situacion.


----------



## Khazario (30 Dic 2022)

Menuda gilipollez.

En China mueren alrededor de 25.000 personas al día desde hace décadas.

Y nacen casi 28.000 diarios.

Esa cifra si es real no es para nada sorpresa y menos por ese virus no encontrado que machaca la cabeza de los borregos desde 2020.




Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues eso. Hechos objetivos, a partir de ahí que cada cual piense lo que quiera. Si lo ha metido la CIA, Papa Noel o directamente no existe, al gusto de cada cual. Esto es lo que hay sobre la mesa y España no puede permitirse un colapso sanitario superior al actual.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 Dic 2022)

Pero los chinos no estaban todos vacunados?


----------



## machote hispano (30 Dic 2022)

Que me manden los biru que quieran. Con el alcohol que tengo encima esta semana los mató a todos por contacto visual...


----------



## Patxin (31 Dic 2022)

Pregunto a los expertos, ¿ Se sabe si es el virus del camello, o el perro del infierno, u omicron / megatron?, ¿Es una nueva cepa proveniente de un meteorito?, ¿Sopa de Pangolin o de murcielago? Pregunto por preguntar, se que vamos a volver a morir todos otra vez....


----------



## Nachiete (31 Dic 2022)

En qué quedo todo esto?. En Italia sí que parecen preocupados con el kobif de nuevo


----------

